# Nikos - Blogs in siggys



## Tee (Jan 28, 2010)

The announcement said no blogs, but then I read blogs are okay if you are not selling something.

What is the rule on blogs in siggys?   I still see a lot of people with links to their blogs.  Many of us removed them once reading the announment.  If we can have then, then I would like to add mine back.  (Not selling anything on my blog blog either.)  

Please clarify this rule so it will be clear to all and *we all *abide by the same rules.  Thanks


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Tee,

I think its no blogs per se.  The issue is not whether you are selling something but rather the diverting of traffic i.e. using LHCF as a huge resource for generating traffic for your site.  The idea being that LHCF pay a fortune to host the site to then allow others to use it for free as a platform.

Feel free to chip in all.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2010)

I hear you Tee....and I got a feeling there are some tippy-toeing around what Niko's said.

He did say "no personal blogs in siggy's" so I think he may need to clarify this a little more.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 28, 2010)

I understand why Fotki links continue to be allowed since we had them from the beginning

my question ....... are hair related youtube channel links allowed in our siggy? since I was unsure I removed mine

sorry to piggyback on your post Tee-


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tee said:


> The announcement said no blogs, but then I read blogs are okay if you are not selling something.
> 
> What is the rule on blogs in siggys? I still see a lot of people with links to their blogs. Many of us removed them once reading the announment. If we can have then, then I would like to add mine back. (Not selling anything on my blog blog either.)
> 
> Please clarify this rule so it will be clear to all and *we all *abide by the same rules. Thanks


 
I agree because I removed my link to my blog as well. I wasn't selling anything, but I know what you mean.


----------



## Tee (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback ladies.


----------



## LadyRaider (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw a girl here who had her blog, her website, her youtube channel and her ning in her sig. And yes she is trying to sell something. 

This was the same girl that recruited members for her ning by using other nings' private messaging tools. She absolutely gutted this one ning and took almost all the traffic there.

I'm glad this board has these rules. People are sneaky.


----------



## chiprecious (Jan 29, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I saw a girl here who had her blog, her website, her youtube channel and her ning in her sig. And yes she is trying to sell something.
> 
> This was the same girl that recruited members for her ning by using other nings' private messaging tools. She absolutely gutted this one ning and took almost all the traffic there.
> 
> I'm glad this board has these rules. People are sneaky.


 
This board has rules but all rules don't apply for all or they are bent for some...One minute...no blogs..next minute when CERTAIN members post blogs...it's ok because they aren't selling anything...NO CONSISTENCY!


----------



## varaneka (Jan 29, 2010)

at least we can post our links in our about me's


----------



## theprototype (Jan 29, 2010)

The way I understood it you could not have any external links in your signature besides your Fotki link. I still see people with links to their blogs and YouTube channels though, so.. pft, who knows.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dang I didn't even see the original no blogs in siggy post.  I'll be sure to remove mine.  I don't care about the seeming lack of clarity.  I'll just do what I think is right. Thanks for refreshing the issue.


----------



## Tee (Jan 29, 2010)

theprototype said:


> The way I understood it you could not have any external links in your signature besides your Fotki link. I still see people with links to their blogs and YouTube channels though, so.. pft, who knows.


Yeap, that is how I took it too.  And if that is the rule, fine.  But it's not consistent when I see members who know all about how the board works, posting often, and seem to know all the rules still have blogs and yes, as Irresistible said,  Youtube links as well.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 29, 2010)

Shoot the way I see it, It's all unfair. I liked how I got banned for cursing but spelling it weird, yet,I see this all the time. In almost every thread I go in, well not every, but A LOT. Is it unfair, YUP, sure is. Do they have favorites? Yup. Do some get away with things MMM HMM. But oh well. I still come to this board. Not for those that don't play by the rules. Not for those that don't follow the rules and it falls under "we can't manage everything, but YOU" Who cares. Come here enjoy your time. When things ain't fair, shrug and keep it moving.


----------



## KiniKakes (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I was banned for 10 days for having my blog in my siggy, so I removed mine _completely_, so there's no room for error at all.  I enjoy LHCF immensely, and that 10 days was torturous!


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought it was pretty clear. I don't sell anything on my pages, but I took down my YouTube and blog (both of which are hair and beauty focused and non-sponsored.)  I think he means everything no matter what your blog is about.  

I thanked the OP because there are still tons of members who have their blogs etc linked so it is VERY confusing in that aspect. The people still in violation post in the same posts as the actively posting mods and nothing has happened as far as I can tell.  I know it takes time, but it comes off as being sort of unfair.


----------



## Tee (Jan 29, 2010)

1QTPie said:


> I thought it was pretty clear. I don't sell anything on my pages, but I took down my YouTube and blog (both of which are hair and beauty focused and non-sponsored.)  I think he means everything no matter what your blog is about.
> 
> I thanked the OP because there are still tons of members who have their blogs etc linked so it is VERY confusing in that aspect. *The people still in violation post in the same posts as the actively posting mods and nothing has happened as far as I can tell.  I know it takes time, but it comes off as being sort of unfair*.


I could not have said this any better.  You are right, it was very clear to me but the bold is very true as well.


----------



## SilentRuby (Jan 29, 2010)

I think he meant all blogs. They probably want members to use the site's blog feature.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 29, 2010)

I took it to mean *all *blogs to. I have not checked DLewis but I loved going to hers for her recipes. 

I think it is a bit extreme, imo.....I frequent other messages boards/forums for FREE and siggys are allowed...personal or otherwise.


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 29, 2010)

at the end of the day all you can really do is worry about you. If you aren't doing anything wrong then you don't have anything to worry about. If it says no blogs yadda yadda, remove yours, and let the rest go.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I take it as meaning ALL blogs but in the same token if they are wanting to make money off of advertisements then my blog don't count. Real talk. I'm not selling on my blog.erplexed I'm working on my master plan as we speak so I'm not going to worry about it. Their site...their rules.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 29, 2010)

It does include ALL blogs, even the one here.  Someone came on here and made a blog post, to sell a product and talked about a website.  That blog was removed (and I believe the person) with a quickness!


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 29, 2010)

The original announcement said the only external links were to fotki. The only blogs allowed were the ones you can create on this site. No YouTube, no other types of blogs, no other types of sites. If that has changed, I have no idea.  I do not want to link my personal sites here and so far am too afraid to post pictures at at Fotki! Anyway, I have seen people with large sigs and links to non-LHCF blogs and sites (and yes, one was a mod) after the announcement, so it might have changed, or they have not reached everyone.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 29, 2010)

I did that before the announcement.  I made a post in the career forum and a blog announcing my business because I was so excited.  The blog was removed and a PM was sent to me, but I'm still here.  I just don't have my link in my signature anymore and I don't create posting about my business.



Nice & Wavy said:


> It does include ALL blogs, even the one here.  Someone came on here and made a blog post, to sell a product and talked about a website.  That blog was removed (and I believe the person) with a quickness!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^^^ I'm probably in the minority on this one but what is the problem with discussing YOUR business here?????? I'm all for supporting each other and giving my money to each other if possible....keeping our side gigs and business hush hush does nothing but have us give our money to someone else.....networking, social networking, supporting each other is a good thing.

If I am looking for soemthing Mary Kay offers and there are Mary Kay reps here that I have come to know(but don't know they are Mary Kay reps) I will go out and find someone who is, perhaps a stranger, when I could have been giving my business to one of the ladies here. Or there may be a web designer here but she can't promote herself as a web designer so now I find someone else to give my business to. We are in hard economic times people are finding ways to supplement their incomes and I'd rather support my LHCF sisters if I could. 

We tell others about this site they pay to join.  

Just a short vent. LOL.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^No one is saying that you can not advertise YOUR business but you have to follow the rules if you want to do it. If you want to rep YOUR business then you need to subscribe to the site with a "Seller's Account."  See below, as per Nikos: 



dimopoulos said:


> Clarification on the announcement:
> 
> *Advertisements are not allowed anywhere in the forum (posts or signatures) unless authorized or unless you have a seller account.* Examples:
> 
> ...





dimopoulos said:


> BostonMaria: *There is a special package called 'Sellers' under User CP - Subscriptions. This one allows you to post in the Sellers forum and advertise. The color of your display name changes to brown in that case.*
> 
> Robotxcore please check post #56 in this topic.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^ Where the heck is the sellers forum? It's $100 for 2 months but where is it located for others to go to who may be interested in perhaps purchasing from the subscribers? How is the traffic there and is it worth the cost?


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^It is on the home page and it's called "Vender & Sellers Review."  If it's something that you are considering, I imagine you would have to weigh the cost and benefits of advertising on LHCF and make a decision. Similar to what you would do with any other business investment, I'm sure.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh Venders and Sellers Review...I've been there, lol, but all I read are posts about products being purchased elsewhere and not from each other and mainly hair products, if I am looking in the right place so if that isi the case and the place then it's not worth the price, imo or it could simply mean that not many, if any, LHCF'rs have paid a subscription for the Sellers Forum. 



IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^It is on the home page and it's called "Vender & Sellers Review." If it's something that you are considering, I imagine you would have to weigh the cost and benefits of advertising on LHCF and make a decision. Similar to what you would do with any other business investment, I'm sure.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 30, 2010)

MzRhonda said:


> ^^^^^ I'm probably in the minority on this one but what is the problem with discussing YOUR business here?????? I'm all for supporting each other and giving my money to each other if possible....keeping our side gigs and business hush hush does nothing but have us give our money to someone else.....networking, social networking, supporting each other is a good thing.
> 
> If I am looking for soemthing Mary Kay offers and there are Mary Kay reps here that I have come to know(but don't know they are Mary Kay reps) I will go out and find someone who is, perhaps a stranger, when I could have been giving my business to one of the ladies here. Or there may be a web designer here but she can't promote herself as a web designer so now I find someone else to give my business to. We are in hard economic times people are finding ways to supplement their incomes and I'd rather support my LHCF sisters if I could.
> 
> ...



See MzRhonda,

We both have been on this board for long enough to know how thing use to be.  When you could have a link in your signature with no problem. You could even start a post about your business as long as you wasn't spamming anyone.  This no advertising has just started very recently and I think that is the problem.  Last year I was selling Avon and my link was in my signature.  I agree with you completely.  Not just because I have a side business but because I always want to suppose my own and here is considered my own.  But it is what it is.  What can be done about it.



IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^No one is saying that you can not advertise YOUR business but you have to follow the rules if you want to do it. If you want to rep YOUR business then you need to subscribe to the site with a "Seller's Account."  See below, as per Nikos:



I'm all about following the rules, the problem comes in that this new rule was just enforced this year.  The fee for advertising was just created this year.  For someone who just joined this year it may sound normal, but for those of us who remembers being able to advertise on here for free if nothing else but have your links in your signature this is all new and doesn't seem very fair at all.  In fact when the career forum was created that was a big thing, being able to advertise without there being a problem.  So when I posted my blog I didn't know that it was not allowed because we have always been able to let each other know what we have to offer.  I guess no era, new rules.  It is what it is.  So is life.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think the rules are that confusing. Some folks simply choose to break the rules or twist them. 
 I am waiting for this blog bubble to explode due to blog overload and over saturation.   I am sure folks will be moving to the next big thing\fad as usual around here and the internet world.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

You're right and I agree. This is all new to me.

I frequent many, many forums and never have I seen a no advertising rule ~ a no spamming rule yes and a proper place to discuss your business and you are allowed to even have your business in your siggy but never this.

What if Facebook, MySpace etc implemented such a thing????

I know many of us mention LHCF on other forums thus driving traffic here and potentially paid subscribers. erplexed 

I dunno but anyway it's not my forum and we must follow the rules and be very careful about what we post and what we say.

and about the career forum that was a big thing when it started we could talk about our careers...which to many has differnt meanings - a job, a business etc etc which a "business" could have a differnt meaning as well, you start a store in the mall or a cart in the mall I start selling Tuppeware a business is a business is a business.....and pyramid schemes, geesh, not all "formal" business models are the way to wealth and prosperity...I am not one who believes that working for someone else is going to set me free................anyway let me get off of my soapbox. LOL.



GodsPromises said:


> See MzRhonda,
> 
> We both have been on this board for long enough to know how thing use to be. When you could have a link in your signature with no problem. You could even start a post about your business as long as you wasn't spamming anyone. This no advertising has just started very recently and I think that is the problem. Last year I was selling Avon and my link was in my signature. I agree with you completely. Not just because I have a side business but because I always want to suppose my own and here is considered my own. But it is what it is. What can be done about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 30, 2010)

Can I say 12dailyPro 

It is what it is.




MzRhonda said:


> You're right and I agree. This is all new to me.
> 
> I frequent many, many forums and never have I seen a no advertising rule ~ a no spamming rule yes and a proper place to discuss your business and you are allowed to even have your business in your siggy but never this.
> 
> ...


----------



## MzRhonda (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah that was  LOL.

I'm o.k. with the new rules...no biggy...just a bit of a vent tis all.



GodsPromises said:


> Can I say 12dailyPro
> 
> It is what it is.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Jan 30, 2010)

IntheMix08 said:


> ^^^It is on the home page and it's called "Vender & Sellers Review."  If it's something that you are considering, I imagine you would have to weigh the cost and benefits of advertising on LHCF and make a decision. Similar to what you would do with any other business investment, I'm sure.



If you had been here longer then you would understand. Looking at your date, I don't think so. Thanks!


----------



## Geminigirl (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't even recognize some posters now. It seems alot of people just removed everything from their siggy's avatars. It looks so boring around these parts. But I love my LHCF and I was tourted during my ban as well.

I was upset my MJ pic was removed but I see the same size one's even bigger.  I will just keep my challenges I am in there now so I can remember. So Fotki's aren't allowed anymore either?


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2010)

Just bumping for Nikos.  Your announcement said your PMs are turned off so I really wanted to hear from you on this and started this thread as suggested by your post in your announcement.   Thanks


----------



## Arcadian (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm guessing that fotki's are allowed as long as you're not selling anything there as well as the blogs on this site.

I was one that got banned by accident as I had a link to my flickr.  I don't sell anything there but it is what it is.

This was cleared up by Nikos and Bev since flickr is all about pictures and not about selling.  

If someone was selling something through flickr it would absolutely be in violation.  I'm not, so I would be ok.  I'm doing a huge overhaul of the categories at the moment and don't want folks in there (my flikr is really ugly)

Nikos and Bev aren't anti link, but some people have taken advantage of a good thing (its the reason why we can't add tags anymore, remember?...though I admit I was guilty for putting in lawdhavemercy a few times...)


-A


----------



## dlewis (Feb 3, 2010)

If Nikos doesn't answer, ask Bev.  I'm not selling anything on my blogs and I did ask when the announcement was made.




> Nikos and Bev aren't anti link, but some people have taken advantage of a good thing (its the reason why we can't add tags anymore, remember?...though I admit I was guilty for putting in lawdhavemercy a few times...)



I agree.  I was on someones fotki page the other day and it went against the rules.  So no matter whats requested of us people will find a way to use it to their advantage.


----------



## *Frisky* (Feb 3, 2010)

dlewis said:


> If Nikos doesn't answer, ask Bev. I'm not selling anything on my blogs and I did ask when the announcement was made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think this needs to be re-clarified because from my understanding, peoples blogs in their siggy's are getting removed and they aren't even selling anything.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 3, 2010)

*Frisky* said:


> I think this needs to be re-clarified because from my understanding, peoples blogs in their siggy's are getting removed and they aren't even selling anything.



because he said:



dimopoulos said:


> If it is the blog that you have (if you have) here in LHCF then it is fine. *If the blog is outside this site no*. We cannot check everyone's blog. Your blog might be fine but someone else (like one member in this topic pointed out) can have profit making material. This results to advertisement.
> 
> It is a grey area and it is kind of a harsh rule but this has been in the rules for years now - we let this to the discretion of the members but lately it has blown out of proportion.
> 
> Notable is a ticket I received from a banned member who had a 'HOW TO MAKE MORE MONEY' link in her signature, inquiring why she was banned...



Threads regarding links/blogs/pictures in siggys:

All members should pay attention to the announcement posted above 

my signature was jacked


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bumping this because I still see posts to blogs and youtube channels....in threads that mods are posting in.  I really would like to hear something from the higher ups.


----------



## Demi27 (Feb 9, 2010)

BUMP!!!
I would really like an answer on this as well since I removed mine not to get banned.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 9, 2010)

If you're going to have rules, then they need to be enforced fairly across the board. I don't understand why certain posters get to be the exception to the rule. Actually I do understand, but it's still not fair.


----------

